# Please help-Egg Bound/Prolapsed Hen



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all! I need some help. I have a hen that I believe is egg bound. She is standing straight up, tail down, not interested in food or water and sits alone in the corner in the coop. I thought at first she had a prolapsed vent because she is bulging but, after doing some online research, it seems she is egg bound. I have had her in warm water baths, massaged the protruding area and coated the exposed area with honey to help with the swelling. I have tried to explore her vent internally and believe I felt an egg. I know this may sound dumb, but I can't seem to find an opening to pull the egg out of or an exit in which the egg wound pass... Any suggestions??? She is straining so hard and I feel terrible watching her go through this. Please help me
Thank you!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I am not sure about pulling the egg out but I would keep giving her baths and massaging her. It's important to make sure she eats, I would give her some yogurt and treats she normally doesn't get. All you can really do is make her comfortable and hope for the best.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/07/chicken-egg-binding-causes-symptoms.html?m=1

A good article on it!


----------



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you guys! She seems better this morning. She drank water this morning during her first soak of the morning and she ate a little bit of a hard boiled egg. I will run and get some yogurt for her while I am out too! The honey seemed to help with the swelling of her vent. We'll see if she continues to improve. I hope she can pass this in her own. (


----------



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

I am staring to lose hope... My hens condition has not improved. She is drinking water during her soaks but is not wanting to eat. Should I hold out for a couple more days? Or, put the poor thing out of misery? (


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you try giving her calcium? I've read calcium can help push the egg out.


----------



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes I offered her yogurt, cottage cheese And even Oystershell But she just doesn't want to eat.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Is there an avian vet you could see? I think they can give her a shot that can help. I do hope she makes it for you! My chicks are young, not laying yet. I'm so worried about these issues!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

When you find her vent, rub some vaseline in and around it to help. The warm baths will just make the swelling worse. Here is another link to help with egg binding and how to help:http://thechickenkeeper.wordpress.com/2009/09/05/egg-bound-treatment-works/

But if she is standing straight up, not like a penguin, are you sure she is egg bound?


----------



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

Honestly, at this point, I don't know for sure if he is egg bound. When I have her covered and warm she lays down and sleeps. When I take her out to check her, she starts straining and grunting.. I can't seem to find her vent...when I examine the area, it is just swollen flesh protruding from her rear. I thought I felt and egg, but I figured she would have gotten worse or started seeing some signs of significant improvement..


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it prolapsed vent? Pretty much her insides are hanging out of her?

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/04/prolapse-vent-causes-treatment-graphic.html?m=1


----------



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

It may be... I thought at first it was a prolapsed vent but then starting reading up on symptoms of egg bound.. Not sure which one it is or that maybe it could be both. I just put her away for the night and to my surprise, she ate a bunch of cottage cheese and whole milk. She looked much better and was not straining until I cleaned the area with warm water and honey.. I am feeling optimistic now that with time, she will come around. Thanks for your ears ;o)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

IF it is prolapsed, cover the area with preperation H. That may be why she is grunting and straining, thinking she can pass the prolapse, and she can't.


----------



## turkintrisj (Jun 9, 2013)

I am so happy to report that my hen is doing so much better! I have been using Prep H and added AC vinegar to her water as I think she gleet/yeast infection.... Her vent looks 95% normal.. Once her discharge fades away, I will begin to reintroduce her to the flock. Thanks again to you all for the support and knowledge in helping me help my gal get better!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

turkintrisj said:


> I am so happy to report that my hen is doing so much better! I have been using Prep H and added AC vinegar to her water as I think she gleet/yeast infection.... Her vent looks 95% normal.. Once her discharge fades away, I will begin to reintroduce her to the flock. Thanks again to you all for the support and knowledge in helping me help my gal get better!


Yay!! So happy for you and for her! Keep an eye on her, she may always have trouble laying eggs.


----------

